# Darn Hawks



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

Well I have managed to get out fairly frequent with Tink my Red-Tailed Hawk lately. Was shown by a friend some new areas out at Mouillee that I had yet to stomp through. Lots of rabbit signs and we managed to get him chasing after a few just not connecting. Pretty thick nasty stuff they were hiding out in. He crashed the brush pretty good after one. I later noticed when we were heading back to the cars something up one of his nares (nostrils) . Did not seem to bother him and I couldnt do nothing about it then so waited till I was home. Had my wife help to try and get it out but it only pushed further in. Left him alone till the next day and made a trip to the vets. First trip to this new vet with a hawk. Its always interesting. Walk in to a room filled with people holding pretty flower decorated pet carriers. I am holding this large blue box with a thick leather glove sitting on the top of it. Get into the room and the vet has me get the bird out and hold him. Took a few different tools to get it out but he eventually pulled out a small twig. Took maybe 10 minutes tops to get it out but was there for another 30 minutes just talking with all the techs and other vets. Its fun talking about this sport with others.

So birds fine, no issues afterwards. We have been out fairly often and just not having any luck on rabbits. Now the problem is the local wild hawks are all pairing up and claiming their areas. One pair in an area I hunt often usually dont cause any problems. I get out there with my bird, they come by and make that piercing hawk scream at mine then leave the area. But now they are becoming more persistent in trying to get us to leave. Starting to become an issue when today one dive bombed my bird narrowly missing him while perched in a tree. Really want to get out a few more times before the season is over, at least maybe get one more rabbit with him before calling it quits and fattening him up for the summer. But dont want to risk him being injured by other birds.


----------



## dankoustas (Sep 18, 2007)

I really enjoy reading the posts about hunting with your hawk. Very cool. Glad the vet trip wasn't too bad, they still probably got you for $100!!


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Glad your bird is okay. Sounds like you have a very specail relationship with him. I watch the eagles every day interact on the river where I live. As it gets closer to breeding time they become more agressive and lately they have been very active chasing each other.

In Janurary I saw 8 of them sitting in their favoriate tree together and now never more than 2 of them. When I see others they always seem to be chasing each other.

Anyway very nice and interesting post.


----------



## Get Out (Dec 29, 2010)

very cool always love your posts!


----------



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

Was actually the cheapest vet visit ever for me. Under 50.

Sent from mobile device.


----------



## mi duckdown (Jul 1, 2006)

The sport of falconry(sp?) is so amazing to me. I would love to see it action. If you every need someone to kick the brush for you PM Me.


----------



## dooman (Dec 18, 2009)

Always interesting posts, and great pics. Glad to hear your bird and wallet weren't hurt too bad


----------

